# application on residence permit even if not living in Germany



## Antonia2013 (May 21, 2013)

Hi, I hope someone here could advice me on what I am supposed to do.

I recently got married in Amsterdam to my husband. He is a German and currently moved to the UK.
I have a Netherland residence permit as I am non-EU, it will expires in a couple of months.
Although I am moving to the UK to join my husband, I would like to have some kind of visa or permit that would allow me to enter Europe anytime to live or to work.

So my questions is what kind of visa or permit I should apply?
Is it possible to apply for a residence permit as a spouse of a German citizen even if we are not living in Germany?

Thank you very much in Advance!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Antonia2013 said:


> Hi, I hope someone here could advice me on what I am supposed to do.
> 
> I recently got married in Amsterdam to my husband. He is a German and currently moved to the UK.
> I have a Netherland residence permit as I am non-EU, it will expires in a couple of months.
> ...


For moving to the UK, you will need an EEA family permit, which is free of charge and usually issued within about 2 - 3 weeks. As the UK is not part of the Schengen agreement, you will need an EEA family permit from a Schengen country to travel to the Schengen area.

If you want to work in a Schengen country, your husband will need to reside with you in that country and you will have to apply for a Residence Card of that specific country. Again, free of charge and usually quickly issued. 

For a German residence permit you will need to show that you are registered in Germany, have German health insurance and at some point also German language skills, there is no visit-and-work-ad-hoc-whenever-you-like-permit.


----------



## Antonia2013 (May 21, 2013)

ALKB said:


> For moving to the UK, you will need an EEA family permit, which is free of charge and usually issued within about 2 - 3 weeks. As the UK is not part of the Schengen agreement, you will need an EEA family permit from a Schengen country to travel to the Schengen area.
> 
> If you want to work in a Schengen country, your husband will need to reside with you in that country and you will have to apply for a Residence Card of that specific country. Again, free of charge and usually quickly issued.
> 
> For a German residence permit you will need to show that you are registered in Germany, have German health insurance and at some point also German language skills, there is no visit-and-work-ad-hoc-whenever-you-like-permit.



Thank you for the reply!ALKB
I am in the process of EEA permit for the UK. Apparently, I am not eligible to apply for a EEA for Germany because my husband is living in the UK at the moment.

I would travel often to Germany and the Netherlands, to avoid applying for a tourist visa every 6 months. I was wondering if I would be eligible to apply for a spouse visa or family visa of some sort with a longer period . Do you have any suggestion of what to apply for?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Antonia2013 said:


> Thank you for the reply!ALKB
> I am in the process of EEA permit for the UK. Apparently, I am not eligible to apply for a EEA for Germany because my husband is living in the UK at the moment.
> 
> I would travel often to Germany and the Netherlands, to avoid applying for a tourist visa every 6 months. I was wondering if I would be eligible to apply for a spouse visa or family visa of some sort with a longer period . Do you have any suggestion of what to apply for?
> ...



No, I am sorry. If your husband is permanently living in the UK, then you will need a short term Schengen visa to travel to Germany. As the UK is not part of the Schengen agreement you can't travel freely to Schengen. You could apply at the Dutch Embassy, that would give you a Schengen visa free of charge 

Would you live in Germany, your German residence permit would allow you visa free travel within Schengen (but not to the UK or Ireland) but you would only allowed to work in the country that issued your residence permit (eg Germany).


----------

